# Website may be of interest to some of your children...?



## aymes (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.nickssimplewins.com/

I didn't know if this may be of interest to those of you with kids who may be into the Jonas Brothers. As you probably know, one of the Jonas Brothers has type 1, the site if clearly written in partnership to advertise a conmpany too, but it may be helpful for some.

( no offense intended to anyone who isn't a child but does like the Jonas Brothers!!)


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the Link Aymes........

Heidi
xx


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 3, 2009)

Was looking at some of those videos on the website the other day and though they were good. I like the idea of the simple wins


----------



## Mand (Aug 25, 2009)

My son was looking at this earlier today! He called me over to show me.


----------

